# Gpu-z 0.5.5 6950 VDDC sensor problem



## Arcus (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello, i have an MSI 6950 TFIII, Shaders unlocked using a bios written by MSI specifically for unlocking this card , GPU-z sensors show the following







I'm not sure what to make of the voltage readings, can anyone enlighten me? 
The card performs just fine, I'm just wondering if anyone else has this issue


----------



## Arcus (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, it seems that if i open MSI afterburner then open GPU-z i get the above sensor information. The sensor info will stay that way even after i close Afterburner and re-open GPU-z.

 Opening CCC and viewing my clock settings in AMD Overdrive then running GPU-z will cause the sensors to show the info properly once again.

 I guess it has something to do with afterburner accessing the cards low level settings that stops GPU-z from being able to access and display the info. 
 I'm just guessing though =)


----------

